# The most interesting theologian in the world



## RamistThomist (Jul 17, 2015)

These are by Al Kimel and are quite fun. They do a great job of explaining a theologian in one of two sentences.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't see these appealing to a very broad audience. But 3 or 4 folks may get a chuckle perhaps...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 17, 2015)

Pergamum said:


> I don't see these appealing to a very broad audience. But 3 or 4 folks may get a chuckle perhaps...



Al Kimel was an Anglo-Catholic before he became Orthodox, so factor that into the equation. But some were good.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 17, 2015)

Reminded me of this:

https://wesleyanarminian.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/why-did-the-chicken-cross-the-road/


----------



## MW (Jul 17, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> These are by Al Kimel and are quite fun. They do a great job of explaining a theologian in one of two sentences.



Some people seem to excel at emptying the rubbish bin all over the house. Now somebody has to clean up the mess.


----------

